# what's it worth?



## LSCG (Jul 4, 2013)

I wasn't sure what sub forum to post this in so I thought i'd try here.

my family had some land cleared last week and I ended up getting this huge ancient ceder tree, it's really too big for me to mess with so I thought i'd try to sell it, someone local who owns a mill already offered to buy it (he didn't give a price) so before I went to talk to him I thought i'd try to get a rough idea of what it's worth.

it's total length is 13ft it's 6ft around in the middle and it's 7ft from the base were it starts to root out to the top were it starts to branch out. it's sitting on a 16ft trailer.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020745_zps77465408.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't offer a value on it because as much as I don't want to say it, there's no better way; it's worth what someone will pay. There's no market for "artisan" type trees like that. Those big cedars grow like weeds here and I can get them free all day. Literally. You have to find a woodworker that's making (and selling) rustic furniture but of course, if he's having any level of success he's likely already found a source for his logs. But, maybe he's having to pay for them in which case he'd be interested. 

A lot of sawyers don't like to mill cedar so you're lucky to have it sold already. Then again once he sees it he might say _"Oh. I didn't know it was one of those."_ That tree isn't a sawyers dream. By the time you buck the root ball and crotch off so you can get it on the mill, there's not all that much wood to mill and at $1 - $2 BF it's not a moneymaker by any stretch. Having said all that, someone somewhere will think it's a grand lady and want every scrap. Let's hope that guy is your sawmill guy so you can unload it as quick and easy as that. 

Bottom line, take what you can get unless you have the time to shop a single tree around to potential buyers.

P.S. That tree isn't as old as you might think.


----------



## winters98 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice cedar. 
Like Kevin said not to many mills saw those for resale most are hollow inside. But to the right craftsman it may be worth something . 
I have a deal where I get those for free and I have a saw mill cut em in 3" thick and leave the bark on they make great benches.
Best of luck on the sale


----------



## LSCG (Jul 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I can't offer a value on it because as much as I don't want to say it, there's no better way; it's worth what someone will pay. There's no market for "artisan" type trees like that. Those big cedars grow like weeds here and I can get them free all day. Literally. You have to find a woodworker that's making (and selling) rustic furniture but of course, if he's having any level of success he's likely already found a source for his logs. But, maybe he's having to pay for them in which case he'd be interested.
> 
> A lot of sawyers don't like to mill cedar so you're lucky to have it sold already. Then again once he sees it he might say _"Oh. I didn't know it was one of those."_ That tree isn't a sawyers dream. By the time you buck the root ball and crotch off so you can get it on the mill, there's not all that much wood to mill and at $1 - $2 BF it's not a moneymaker by any stretch. Having said all that, someone somewhere will think it's a grand lady and want every scrap. Let's hope that guy is your sawmill guy so you can unload it as quick and easy as that.
> 
> ...




thanks for the help Kevin! I didn't think it would be worth a a lot ( but I was hoping )

I went to see the guy who's interested in it today but he wasn't there, I did notice a few cedar logs similar in size to mine and a bunch of mesquite so even if I can't sell it maybe he'll trade, and it would be nice to know someone local incase I ever need something milled.


----------



## LSCG (Jul 5, 2013)

winters98 said:


> Nice cedar.
> Like Kevin said not to many mills saw those for resale most are hollow inside. But to the right craftsman it may be worth something .
> I have a deal where I get those for free and I have a saw mill cut em in 3" thick and leave the bark on they make great benches.
> Best of luck on the sale



that's a cool bench!

I was kinda thinking about doing the same thing with this cedar but I've just got too many projects and not enough time.:fit:


----------

